# like to buy "JBL WGTI"



## Parabl (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello everyone!

do you know where I can get one or two JBl WGTIs 12"? They are out of stock everywhere I look. I have one 12 with the white dust cap which was build in 2000, I would like to get another one.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Sheet me a message if your interested in a JBL W12GTMkii. I have one for sale.


----------

